# garage fight club (nerds?)



## KaraZenpoMan (Feb 16, 2011)

I've trained some self-defense against weapons but have you seen this video a bunch of chubby nerds but there is something I like about just kickin it and fighting.  They bleed too.

http://vimeo.com/19641305

Has anyone here seen it live?


----------



## Matt (Feb 16, 2011)

KaraZenpoMan said:


> I've trained some self-defense against weapons but have you seen this video a bunch of chubby nerds but there is something I like about just kickin it and fighting.  They bleed too.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/19641305
> 
> Has anyone here seen it live?



I haven't seen it live, but Gints Klimanis (the featured nerd) is a regular on many forums and is a kempo guy (CHA3 offshoot I think). He seems nice and frequently uploads interesting vids.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea, Gints is a good guy who likes to mix it up.  He's one of our moderators at the Kajukenbo Cafe.  3rd degree Go Shin Jutsu Kenpo, long time Kajukenbo student, and "Baltic Dog" with  Dog Brothers Martial Arts.


----------



## KaraZenpoMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Prof. Bishop.  Peace and respect.  There is a lot on the web about these guys.  I guess you dont need a six pack to rumble.  I found these :

ESPN show (holy mother f***kah!)
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=3361421

G4 promo (was there a show for this?  anyone see it?)


----------



## Tony49 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, Gints is a good guy.  I have had the opportunity in the past to participate at their events.  They are fun and educational.  I recommend you have prior training before going to help minimize injury.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting video.  I'm enjoying it from the cinematographic aspect; it's well-filmed and that appeals to the photographer in me.  I like that it's 'real' in some sense.  I don't see what's terribly different about what we do in the dojo - we wear pads, but not that much and we don't hit each other with keyboards or chairs, but I'm not sure that's necessary.  I get the entire bonding thing - I made a post about that recently - so I'm good with that.

On the other hand, this seems a little over the top for me.  Another typical California trivialization of what it means to be a man.  Sometimes I get this feeling that they've recognized that they have lost their manhood somewhere along the way, but they're grabbing at the outward trappings of what men do - fight, hunt, fish, drink, curse, carouse, or whatever, and trying to distill it down and bottle it, commoditize it,  sell it in a way.  You can't take hours of sitting in a tree with a bow and arrow, waiting for a deer to pass by and make that into an 'experience' that you can make a ride at Disneyland, you know?  You can't take backyard brawls and schoolyard punch-outs and turn it into something that you can recreate in a garage as adults to make up for the childhood you were cheated out of.  What's next, military veteran in a can for guys who never joined up?  Maybe that's what the whole paintball thing is about, I never thought about it that way.

So I kind of like it; I kind of don't like it.  There's something real about it that I get, but there is also something fake about it that whiffs wrong to me.

No offense to the guys fighting in the video.  I totally get that they are really fighting.


----------

